# (monday) history in your game 07-14-2003



## alsih2o (Jul 14, 2003)

*(monday) history in your game*

the 7 wonders- http://ce.eng.usf.edu/pharos/Wonders/

the other wonders- http://ce.eng.usf.edu/pharos/Wonders/other.html

100andsome modern armouries, for cool pics- http://www.applink.net/wolfpack/armoury.html

 and the archery site to match it- http://www.applink.net/wolfpack/archery.html

mechanical artillery- http://xenophongroup.com/montjoie/ngp_arty.htm

life in a medieval monastery- http://www.smr.herefordshire.gov.uk/education/monasteries.htm

the viking saga- http://perso.wanadoo.es/mwb/ing/index.htm

 "tomb with a view" historic cemeteries and their preservation, including symbology and superstition- http://members.aol.com/TombView/twav.html

an egyptian tomb in-depth- http://www.newton.cam.ac.uk/egypt/tt99/

here are a bunch from Herefordshire-
  intro to castles- http://www.smr.herefordshire.gov.uk/castles/castles_intro_files/castles_conquest.htm

   building a castle- http://www.smr.herefordshire.gov.uk/castles/castles_intro_files/castles_building.htm

  uses of castles- http://www.smr.herefordshire.gov.uk/castles/castles_intro_files/castles_use2.htm

   castle inhabitants- http://www.smr.herefordshire.gov.uk/castles/castles_intro_files/castles_inhabitants.htm

   how a castle impacted an area- http://www.smr.herefordshire.gov.uk/castles/castles_intro_files/castles_impact2.htm

  the death of castle(s)- http://www.smr.herefordshire.gov.uk/castles/castles_intro_files/castles_death.htm

   herefordshire castles- (evolution)http://www.smr.herefordshire.gov.uk/castles/castles_intro_files/castles_herefordshire.htm

      herefordshire castles- pics maps, history- http://www.smr.herefordshire.gov.uk/castles/index2.htm

 best for last- the art of defense with a rapier, with video!!!- published in the sixteenth century- http://www.kismeta.com/diGrasse/

 for my regular readers- i am thinking of changing formats after gencon and doing one subject in-depth every week. is that better or worse?


----------



## the Jester (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (monday) history in your game*



			
				alsih2o said:
			
		

> * for my regular readers- i am thinking of changing formats after gencon and doing one subject in-depth every week. is that better or worse? *




Better, I think.

I would like to see more discussion of these topics here, akin to the 'self-mummification' thread a couple of weeks ago... that was cool!

When you just post links, it's hard to follow any ensuing discussion closely, since one must often refer back to the linked page, and that's just inconvenient if you're really lazy.


----------

